
Glitch: beyond the bytebeat - zserge
https://medium.com/@naive_sound/glitch-beyond-the-bytebeat-603478a03686
======
BinaryBullet
Thanks for sharing. I remember seeing 'glitch' posted a while back, and am
glad to see they've updated it with a bunch of new features.

I wish `noscript` didn't recognize a bunch of the example links as "potential
xss", but that's easy enough to fix (can't have it both ways). NOTE: the links
aren't XSS, just look "codelike" for obvious reasons.

